# Meng's cute little Lex



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

One thing I’ve noticed as I continue in this great hobby, is that the longer I build, the more varied the subject matter I’m attracted to becomes. When I started, it was fast Vietnam-era or newer jets only. Then there was some WWII, then Gundams came along, then any weird plane, then cars, submarines and most recently tanks. However, one thing I’ve never been, and doubted I ever would be, interested in was surface ships.
This is nothing against surface ship kits; I know there are many excellent ones. However, I just don’t like ships much, and I don’t find them too interesting on a personal level. I’d rather build a loser car or some obscure failure of a plane than a ship. Well, that was until now.

Thanks to Meng, I have been sucked into the world of surface vessels. However, I’ve not gone easily into that dark night. Oh no. “What do you mean?” you ask. Well, the first surface ship I’m ever going to review, and in fact (likely) build is the Meng Warship Builder Lexington (CV-2). What makes it right up my alley, though, is that it’s an SD (Super Deformed) carrier, or “egg boat”. 

It was so off the wall that I had to pick it up. Check out this weirdo of a kit at the link below. I think it’ll be a scream!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mo...non-scale-warship-builder-cv-2-lexington-oob/*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

A lot of modelers don't like these "cartoon/super deformed" kits, but I do (as long as they're done well) and this one looks like it'll be fun! I don't know if you're planning to build this any time soon, but I'm looking forward to seeing it when you do.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I can see why some people wouldn't like them. I mean, they're silly and a bit irreverent. If you take your history super-seriously, then maybe these are little more than a distraction. The thing is, though, that I don't build ships, not normal ones. I don't care. But this kit got me to look up and read all about the Lexington and learn about the early days of Naval aviation, too. I learned all kinds of neat history, because it had a "candy coating" with a cute kit to suck me in! So, they're not all bad.

Besides, I like some comic relief in my work. 

I'm hoping to build it soon, unless I get waylaid (which is likely), but I'll be putting it up when it's done for sure!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Faust said:


> I can see why some people wouldn't like them. I mean, they're silly and a bit irreverent. If you take your history super-seriously, then maybe these are little more than a distraction. The thing is, though, that I don't build ships, not normal ones. I don't care. But this kit got me to look up and read all about the Lexington and learn about the early days of Naval aviation, too. I learned all kinds of neat history, because it had a "candy coating" with a cute kit to suck me in! So, they're not all bad...


To me, this is one of the great things about building models as a hobby. I'll pick up a kit of a subject I'm not overly familiar with, and while doing the research in preparation for my attempt to "get it right" I end up learning a lot of things about a variety of subjects that I probably wouldn't have learned otherwise. That's not a bad "side effect" of our silly little hobby in my opinion.



Faust said:


> ...Besides, I like some comic relief in my work.


Same here. It's funny--the basics of building kits like these are the same as building any other kit. Glue the parts together, putty and sand the seams, primer, paint, apply the decals (if any). But somehow the "goofy" nature of these kits make them just a little more fun. Maybe it's the child in us "adults" coming out to play for a while.


----------

